# JD 6105e



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with a john deere 6105 (d or e). Looking at a low hour model trade in at dealer. Tier 4 tractor with 24 spd tranny. Main use will be pulling a 15 batwing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not believe Deere makes a 6 thousand series in an E.

I have a 6100D with the 9 speed transmission and I like it. It is a simple, basic tractor. I have loaded hay with a 6115D with the 12 speed Hi/Low. It has more updates that my tractor.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I'll never even look at another Deere E series. There are much better options for the same money, or less.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hwy84 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with a john deere 6105 (d or e). Looking at a low hour model trade in at dealer. Tier 4 tractor with 24 spd tranny. Main use will be pulling a 15 batwing.


Welcome to haytalk hwy84.....let me ask you this, why would you want a 24 speed tranny in a tractor used for bushog work? Tranny options are expensive.....I would think the syncro shift tranny would be fine if that's all it'll get used for....


----------



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks devildog, contacted dealer on another tractor that sold before i could get to look at it. The 6105e and its tranny had just been traded in, hasnt even been thru shop yet. New ones with 12 spds are $15k higher. 
My understanding is the "E" is the new "d"
Not wild about the def either. 
Tim you 6100d handle what you do alright?


----------



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Currently use a JD 4650 to shred with and a MF 4345 to load/move hay with.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hwy84 said:


> Tim you 6100d handle what you do alright?


Yes, it has done all I needed it to do. I mostly cut and bale hay with it. During the winter it stays hooked up to the hay buster.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

D and E made in Mexico. Front end made in China. Just a thought.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm. I thought the D's were made in Mexico and the E's were made in India?? I don't know....maybe the 6E's are made in Mexico??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tractor data says the 5E's are made in India.....but, it does not state where the 6E's are manufactured. Just not sure personally...could be that they are made South of the border.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , I could be wrong. Either place is not good as far as I am concerned. A friend has a 5083E and front end says made in China


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

broadriverhay said:


> A friend has a 5083E and front end says made in China


Yep, I have seen that....and I think the loader brackets are made in China also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't particularly care about parts sourced from China, so long as the quality control is up to snuff


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The 5000M's are assembled in GA but even it's made from parts from all over the globe. The 2011 5065M has an engine made in Mexico(stamped right on it), the hydraulics are from Brazil, the Transmission is made in China according to the local main JD Tech, the front axle is made in India, only two things I've seen actually marked made in USA are the cab and the Grammar seat.

There's quite a bit of discussion on one of the JD forums that the 5085E and the 5100E are assembled in GA but according to Tractordata.com they are made in India along with the smaller 5000E's and 5000D's.

My wife and I got in the 6105E at a Farm show this past Spring and the cab was quite nice. The tractor itself looked quite beefy.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My 6100D was made in Mexico. I asked the dealer about that before I bought it. At that time I did not want a tractor made in India. I had been told that many of their parts did not fit correctly and heavy gaskets where used to take up the slack.

I did not know until now that Deere has begun making the 6 thousand in an E. I tried to find where it is made with no avail.


----------



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Sezs mexico all over it.


----------



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Dan_GA said:


> I'll never even look at another Deere E series. There are much better options for the same money, or less.


Im listening?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I know some of the 5E series that were made in India were very problematic.....and gave Deere fits. I am glad to hear that the 6E series are made in Mexico....as Deere has been building tractors in Mexico since the 1950's and there have been some good ones built there. I think I will drop by and take a look at the 6E series for myself since I have learned they are not made in India. Thanks for the heads up Hwy64.

Regards, Mike

According to the JD 2015 press release, the 6E is a upgrade of the 6D series.

https://www.deere.com/en_US/corporate/our_company/news_and_media/press_releases/2015/agriculture/2015aug25-6e-series.page


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hwy84 said:


> Im listening?


I bought my E series (granted was a 5065) in January of this year. I grew to hate it quickly. It had the power to do what I wanted it to, but there were a lot of factors that made it "cheaper" than a Mahindra. Not referencing price, because there has to be some 24k gold flake in that green paint to justify the expense. I would only consider an M or R model Deere. The E vibrated like crazy. I'd have to hold my hand on the gear shift because the rattle was so annoying. The hood and fenders were plastic. The wheelbase was so short it made it bob across the fields that weren't perfectly smooth. Never could tell if the hydraulic fluid was filled properly. Site glass on top and bottom were half full. PTO selector (540/540E) would always shift around and I'd have to get out to manually flip the lever. MWFD was difficult to engage/disengage. Throttle lever was in a bad location. No rear wiper so back window would get covered in dust. Had to keep a towel handy. Right side door was non-existent. Had to add mirrors, and positioning the right side mirror without a door over there was a pain. Max road speed of 19mph and it struggled to hit that. Slightest grade and you were down to 16mph. Drank fuel like it was free. A/C clutch was slipping. Very unstable tractor. The slightest grade would give an intense pucker factor. Loader hydraulics were slow. Regen would take noticeable power away from PTO operation. I hated it so much I was willing to trade it in and take the financial loss to get into my Massey. I did like the Deere dealer I used, and gave him an opportunity to earn my business. He couldn't get me into a 5085E with no options for what I got into a Massey 4710 (100hp) fully decked out with options.


----------



## Westernstar (Jun 27, 2017)

Hwy84 said:


> Im listening?


Kubota was about the cheapest I found if you discount the real low end stuff. Went from a '04 M9000 to a '15 M126 with 80 hrs. Would have liked to keep the M9000 but couldn't afford two tractors. Paid right at $70k for the M126. I bought the M9000 on AuctionTime and actually made money on it plus ran it two years.... i like Kubota


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I don't particularly care about parts sourced from China, so long as the quality control is up to snuff


Even stuff made for major companies in China the QC seems hit and miss.

I try to avoid it if possible, every part made there is one less part made here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan_GA said:


> I bought my E series (granted was a 5065) in January of this year. I grew to hate it quickly.


The 5065E is a made in India tractor.....which is a totally different beast than one made in Mexico. Most JD mechanics will tell folks to stay away from JD India tractors. Good luck with your MF....we have a lot of satisfied MF users here on HT.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Even stuff made for major companies in China the QC seems hit and miss.
> I try to avoid it if possible, every part made there is one less part made here.


It's impossible to avoid nowadays......I would say Apple has it figured out


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Vol said:


> The 5065E is a made in India tractor.....which is a totally different beast than one made in Mexico. Most JD mechanics will tell folks to stay away from JD India tractors. Good luck with your MF....we have a lot of satisfied MF users here on HT.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I knew that going in, which is why I made it a point to throw the model in there. It was fine for what I "intended" to use it for, and had my business not grown so fast, I would have probably gutted it out until it was paid for then sold it.

I gave the Deere dealer an opportunity to earn my business again. Told him to quote me an M comparable to the 4710. He quoted me a 5085E and still couldn't come close to the deal on the Massey. A 5100M (with added options) compares to the 4710 in my opinion, and no where near the ballpark in price.


----------



## Hwy84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks for the replys, thats what i was looking for.
I did stop and look at a mf 5711 and 6712. Salesman didnt act like he knew much about them.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hwy84 said:


> Thanks for the replys, thats what i was looking for.
> I did stop and look at a mf 5711 and 6712. Salesman didnt act like he knew much about them.


Sounds like the 6E would be a good choice since they have several options in transmission configurations. Let us know if you acquire new iron....we love to see pics! Good luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Westernstar said:


> Kubota was about the cheapest I found if you discount the real low end stuff. Went from a '04 M9000 to a '15 M126 with 80 hrs. Would have liked to keep the M9000 but couldn't afford two tractors. Paid right at $70k for the M126. I bought the M9000 on AuctionTime and actually made money on it plus ran it two years.... i like Kubota


Aint it a great tractor? I swear they built it just for round baling. Nice seat. Great powershift transmission. Perfect size. Awesome loader. Feels stable and strong. 6.1L diesel.

Really like my 2013 after 1400 hrs.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> It's impossible to avoid nowadays......I would say Apple has it figured out


No not entirely, I like dealing with a certain company when I can for boiler stuff. Their policy is for sourcing stuff, USA first, then North America, if they still can't get it, then other democracy's around the world, China is dead last if it can't be avoided.

I've talked to the owner more than a few times, I like em, if the Walton family would live by it then maybe not so many Walmart employees would need food stamps to survive.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll rephrase, If you buy a new car/truck/tractor/etc. it is unavoidable.....

Iirc, WW had a small push (years ago) for USA made garments at one time, but I'm purty sure all garments are made elsewhere nowadays


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Speaking of foreign made stuff. Well the Amco F17 Bog Disc Harrow blew a bearing sometime in the Spring. My wife was greasing it and said something doesn't look right. Sure enough the shields and all the balls were gone on one bearing. I checked into non-Chinese bearings at a local bearing supply and Timken was $96 and NTN was a bit over $100. So I called Tech Support at Amco and asked them what they're putting in them at the factory because they give a 2 year warranty on their bearings. The guy was super nice and helpful, he said Peer brand from China and said I guarantee they'll hold up as well as any other. So we had to order 2 bearings, a bell spacer, a bearing housing, some metal bearing shields and 2 snap rings from the local JD dealer as they're the distributor for Amco. The bearings ended up being $30 a piece. He told me about a new wear plate they're putting on the bearings that wrap up under the bearing housing that keeps you wearing the bottom of the housing off. We ordered 2 of those to install when we reassemble it.

BTW: Amco Manufacturing has been bought out by Yetter Manufacturing. He said since Yetter bought them out their business has nearly doubled.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Hwy84 said:


> Thanks for the replys, thats what i was looking for.
> I did stop and look at a mf 5711 and 6712. Salesman didnt act like he knew much about them.


The 5711 is a beast! I was very close on buying that one, but couldn't get the payment in my ballpark. It's basically the newer version of the 5600 series. That Dyna 4 transmission is the shiznit.


----------

